# Anyone still listening to ES Posthumus



## AlvinSWong (Sep 3, 2019)

Pre - Two Steps From Hell classical/epic brilliance from the Vonlichten brothers. I still play tracks like Isfahan, Nivaos and Raptamei often. The haunting old world melodies, themes and mashups with modern synths and percussion. Great compositions. Composer goals for me.



esposthumus.com – Just another WordPress site


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes! 



Their music is so dear to me


----------



## Takabuntu (Sep 21, 2019)

Absolutely, I still listen to Cartographer (both versions) and Unearthed a lot. These albums are a bit like reference tracks for me.


----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Ivan M. (Sep 21, 2019)

Beautiful:


----------



## tebling (Sep 21, 2019)

Any love for Les Friction? That's how I found ES Posthumus.


----------



## sourcefor (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes been into these lads for quite sometime now, unfortunately one of them passed and will be missed!,


----------



## Takabuntu (Sep 22, 2019)

tebling said:


> Any love for Les Friction? That's how I found ES Posthumus.


I like Les Friction too, but I have to be in the mood for it. But it's not the same.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Sep 26, 2019)

sourcefor said:


> Yes been into these lads for quite sometime now, unfortunately one of them passed and will be missed!,


Indeed. Would've loved more of their work together.


----------



## AlvinSWong (Sep 26, 2019)

tebling said:


> Any love for Les Friction? That's how I found ES Posthumus.


Thanks for the tip, will check them out.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes! they are one of my favourite!

Along with TSFH and Audiomachine 
Regards Norman


----------

